# BattlEye vs. OBS



## Inch (May 15, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm creating this thread in an attempt to collect as much information as I can, it seems a select few streamers are getting kicked from ARMA by BattlEye when using OBS.
When I tested a few early builds of BattlEye I could not reproduce this issue. Needless to say some of you will be aware of streamers offering a "fix" for the issue.
- This is done by stopping the BattlEye service and removing all access permissions from the service.exe itself. At the end of the day this was a hole that had to be patched... So some users will be rather upset when the fix is published publicly. 

So as per the above, I'd like to get as much information on this as I can. 
- What version of OBS are you using? During 'testing' I installed and used 0.522beta 
Please ensure you've got this installed. https://obsproject.com/download
- Do you have the very latest BattlEye .dlls? Can be downloaded from: http://www.battleye.com/download.html
Follow the guidelines on where to place them.
- Are you using the latest OBS "Game Capture" feature - have you tried streaming without this enabled?

Lastly if the wonderful Developers of OBS are going to get anywhere with BattlEye compatibility they'll need some logs!
For information on how to provide them follow: viewtopic.php?f=20&t=97

When we've got a reasonable amount of feedback I'll look at speaking to the relevant personnel at BI/BE.

Thanks,
Inch


----------



## mrradicaled (May 15, 2013)

So I just noticed this off of Twitter and thought I'd chip in...

I gave permissions back to BEservice.exe and ran a game while streaming with OBS and it all seemed to work again. I guess BES 1.200 "fixed" it, eh? 

To reiterate, I am using x64 flavor of OBS .522, 1.200 BEservice running. I have since updated my workaround video to point users back here and informing them of recent events.

I was using OBS .51 during Battleye 1.193 - then around 1.194 I got the problem. Perhaps the combination of BE 1.200 and OBS .522 works?

*CaptureHookLog*

```
2013-05-15, 09:15:56: we're booting up: 
09:15:56: (half life scientist) everything..  seems to be in order
09:15:56: D3D9 Present
09:15:56: D3D9EndScene called
09:15:56: D3DPRESENT_PARAMETERS {
09:15:56: 	BackBufferWidth: 1920
09:15:56: 	BackBufferHeight: 1080
09:15:56: 	BackBufferFormat: D3DFMT_X8R8G8B8
09:15:56: 	BackBufferCount: 1
09:15:56: 	MultiSampleType: D3DMULTISAMPLE_NONE
09:15:56: 	MultiSampleQuality: 0
09:15:56: 	SwapEffect: D3DSWAPEFFECT_DISCARD
09:15:56: 	hDeviceWindow: 786962
09:15:56: 	Windowed: false
09:15:56: 	EnableAutoDepthStencil: true
09:15:56: 	AutoDepthStencilFormat: D3DFMT_D24S8
09:15:56: 	Flags: D3DPRESENTFLAG_DISCARD_DEPTHSTENCIL 
09:15:56: 	FullScreen_RefreshRateInHz: 60
09:15:56: 	PresentationInterval: 2147483648
09:15:56: };
09:15:56: successfully set up d3d9 hooks
09:15:56: D3D9Present called
09:15:56: DoD3D9GPUHook: success - d3d9ex
09:15:56: D3DSURFACE_DESC {
09:15:56: 	Format: D3DFMT_X8R8G8B8
09:15:56: 	Type: D3DRTYPE_SURFACE
09:15:56: 	Usage: D3DUSAGE_RENDERTARGET 
09:15:56: 	Pool: D3DPOOL_DEFAULT
09:15:56: 	MultiSampleType: D3DMULTISAMPLE_NONE
09:15:56: 	MultiSampleQuality: 0
09:15:56: 	Width: 1920
09:15:56: 	Height: 1080
09:15:56: };
09:15:56: successfully capturing d3d9 frames via GPU
09:23:11: ---------------------- Cleared D3D9 Capture ----------------------
09:23:11: D3D9EndScene called
09:23:11: D3D9Present called
```

*OBS Log*

```
09:03:44: Open Broadcaster Software v0.522b - 64bit (　^ω^)
09:03:44: -------------------------------
09:03:44: CPU Name: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor
09:03:44: CPU Speed: 3422MHz
09:03:44: Physical Memory:  8189MB Total, 6322MB Free
09:03:44: stepping id: 3, model 4, family 15, type 0, extmodel 8, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
09:03:44: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1200}
09:03:44: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
09:03:44: Aero is Disabled
09:03:44: -------------------------------
09:03:44: OBS Modules:
09:03:44: Base Address     Module
09:03:44: 000000003FF70000 OBS.exe
09:03:44: 00000000ECF70000 OBSApi.dll
09:03:44: 00000000F3FB0000 DShowPlugin.dll
09:03:44: 00000000F5BB0000 GraphicsCapture.dll
09:03:44: 00000000F3F90000 NoiseGate.dll
09:03:44: ------------------------------------------
09:03:44: Adapter 1
09:03:44:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 
09:03:44:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1025966080
09:03:44:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3220779008
09:03:44: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-15, 09:03:44===============================================
09:03:44:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
09:03:44:   Base resolution: 605x362
09:03:44:   Output resolution: 400x240
09:03:44: ------------------------------------------
09:03:44: Loading up D3D10...
09:03:44: Playback device Default
09:03:44: ------------------------------------------
09:03:44: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
09:03:44: ------------------------------------------
09:03:44: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
09:03:45: ------------------------------------------
09:03:45: Audio Encoding: AAC
09:03:45:     bitrate: 128
09:03:45: Using graphics capture
09:03:45: Using custom x264 settings: "crf=22"
09:03:45: x264: CBR HRD requires constant bitrate
09:03:45: ------------------------------------------
09:03:45: Video Encoding: x264
09:03:45:     fps: 30
09:03:45:     width: 400, height: 240
09:03:45:     preset: veryfast
09:03:45:     CBR: yes
09:03:45:     CFR: no
09:03:45:     max bitrate: 3512
09:03:45: ------------------------------------------
09:03:46: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
09:03:46:   Server selection: rtmp://live-dfw.justin.tv/app
09:03:47: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
09:03:47:   New Scene
09:03:47: Using text output
09:03:47: Using bitmap image
09:03:47: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
09:03:47: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
09:04:01: Total frames rendered: 497, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
09:04:01: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
09:04:01: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
09:04:01: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
09:04:01: =====Stream End: 2013-05-15, 09:04:01=================================================
09:04:03: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-15, 09:04:03===============================================
09:04:03:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
09:04:03:   Base resolution: 605x362
09:04:03:   Output resolution: 400x240
09:04:03: ------------------------------------------
09:04:03: Loading up D3D10...
09:04:04: Playback device Default
09:04:04: ------------------------------------------
09:04:04: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
09:04:04: ------------------------------------------
09:04:04: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
09:04:04: ------------------------------------------
09:04:04: Audio Encoding: AAC
09:04:04:     bitrate: 128
09:04:04: Using text output
09:04:04: Using bitmap image
09:04:04: Using custom x264 settings: "crf=22"
09:04:04: x264: CBR HRD requires constant bitrate
09:04:04: ------------------------------------------
09:04:04: Video Encoding: x264
09:04:04:     fps: 30
09:04:04:     width: 400, height: 240
09:04:04:     preset: veryfast
09:04:04:     CBR: yes
09:04:04:     CFR: no
09:04:04:     max bitrate: 3512
09:04:04: ------------------------------------------
09:05:08: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
09:05:08:   New Scene
09:05:08: Using text output
09:05:08: Using bitmap image
09:05:08: Using bitmap image
09:05:08: Using Monitor Capture
09:06:11: Using Window Capture
09:07:32: Total frames rendered: 6249, number of frames that lagged: 1 (0.02%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
09:07:32: =====Stream End: 2013-05-15, 09:07:32=================================================
09:07:33: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-15, 09:07:33===============================================
09:07:33:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
09:07:33:   Base resolution: 605x362
09:07:33:   Output resolution: 400x240
09:07:33: ------------------------------------------
09:07:33: Loading up D3D10...
09:07:33: Playback device Default
09:07:33: ------------------------------------------
09:07:33: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
09:07:33: ------------------------------------------
09:07:33: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
09:07:33: ------------------------------------------
09:07:33: Audio Encoding: AAC
09:07:33:     bitrate: 128
09:07:33: Using text output
09:07:33: Using bitmap image
09:07:33: Using bitmap image
09:07:33: Using Window Capture
09:07:33: Using custom x264 settings: "crf=22"
09:07:33: x264: CBR HRD requires constant bitrate
09:07:33: ------------------------------------------
09:07:33: Video Encoding: x264
09:07:33:     fps: 30
09:07:33:     width: 400, height: 240
09:07:33:     preset: veryfast
09:07:33:     CBR: yes
09:07:33:     CFR: no
09:07:33:     max bitrate: 3512
09:07:33: ------------------------------------------
09:07:39: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
09:07:39:   New Scene
09:07:39: Using text output
09:07:39: Using bitmap image
09:07:45: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
09:07:45:   New Scene
09:07:45: Using graphics capture
09:07:46: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
09:07:46:   New Scene
09:07:46: Using text output
09:07:46: Using bitmap image
09:07:47: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
09:07:47:   New Scene
09:07:47: Using text output
09:07:47: Using bitmap image
09:07:47: Using bitmap image
09:07:47: Using Window Capture
09:08:28: Total frames rendered: 1634, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
09:08:28: =====Stream End: 2013-05-15, 09:08:28=================================================
09:08:30: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-15, 09:08:30===============================================
09:08:30:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
09:08:30:   Base resolution: 1920x1200
09:08:30:   Output resolution: 1280x800
09:08:30: ------------------------------------------
09:08:30: Loading up D3D10...
09:08:30: Playback device Default
09:08:30: ------------------------------------------
09:08:30: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
09:08:30: ------------------------------------------
09:08:30: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
09:08:30: ------------------------------------------
09:08:30: Audio Encoding: AAC
09:08:30:     bitrate: 128
09:08:30: Using text output
09:08:30: Using bitmap image
09:08:30: Using bitmap image
09:08:30: Using Window Capture
09:08:30: Using custom x264 settings: "crf=22"
09:08:30: x264: CBR HRD requires constant bitrate
09:08:30: ------------------------------------------
09:08:30: Video Encoding: x264
09:08:30:     fps: 30
09:08:30:     width: 1280, height: 800
09:08:30:     preset: veryfast
09:08:30:     CBR: yes
09:08:30:     CFR: no
09:08:30:     max bitrate: 3512
09:08:30: ------------------------------------------
09:09:22: Total frames rendered: 1562, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
09:09:22: =====Stream End: 2013-05-15, 09:09:22=================================================
09:09:25: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-15, 09:09:25===============================================
09:09:25:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
09:09:25:   Base resolution: 1920x1200
09:09:25:   Output resolution: 1280x800
09:09:25: ------------------------------------------
09:09:25: Loading up D3D10...
09:09:25: Playback device Default
09:09:25: ------------------------------------------
09:09:25: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
09:09:25: ------------------------------------------
09:09:25: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
09:09:25: ------------------------------------------
09:09:25: Audio Encoding: AAC
09:09:25:     bitrate: 128
09:09:25: Using text output
09:09:25: Using bitmap image
09:09:25: Using bitmap image
09:09:25: Using Window Capture
09:09:25: Using custom x264 settings: "crf=22"
09:09:25: x264: CBR HRD requires constant bitrate
09:09:25: ------------------------------------------
09:09:25: Video Encoding: x264
09:09:25:     fps: 30
09:09:25:     width: 1280, height: 800
09:09:25:     preset: veryfast
09:09:25:     CBR: yes
09:09:25:     CFR: no
09:09:25:     max bitrate: 3512
09:09:25: ------------------------------------------
09:09:36: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
09:09:36:   New Scene
09:09:36: Using text output
09:09:36: Using bitmap image
09:10:47: Total frames rendered: 2443, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
09:10:47: =====Stream End: 2013-05-15, 09:10:47=================================================
09:12:08: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-15, 09:12:08===============================================
09:12:08:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
09:12:08:   Base resolution: 1920x1200
09:12:08:   Output resolution: 1280x800
09:12:08: ------------------------------------------
09:12:08: Loading up D3D10...
09:12:08: Playback device Default
09:12:08: ------------------------------------------
09:12:08: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
09:12:08: ------------------------------------------
09:12:08: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
09:12:08: ------------------------------------------
09:12:08: Audio Encoding: AAC
09:12:08:     bitrate: 128
09:12:08: Using text output
09:12:08: Using bitmap image
09:12:08: Using custom x264 settings: "crf=22"
09:12:08: x264: CBR HRD requires constant bitrate
09:12:08: ------------------------------------------
09:12:08: Video Encoding: x264
09:12:08:     fps: 30
09:12:08:     width: 1280, height: 800
09:12:08:     preset: veryfast
09:12:08:     CBR: yes
09:12:08:     CFR: no
09:12:08:     max bitrate: 3512
09:12:08: ------------------------------------------
09:12:14: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
09:12:14:   New Scene
09:12:14: Using graphics capture
09:12:14: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
09:12:14:   New Scene
09:12:14: Using text output
09:12:14: Using bitmap image
09:12:15: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
09:12:15:   New Scene
09:12:15: Using Window Capture
09:12:16: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
09:12:16:   New Scene
09:12:16: Using text output
09:12:16: Using bitmap image
09:12:16: Using bitmap image
09:12:16: Using Window Capture
09:12:18: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
09:12:18:   New Scene
09:12:18: Using text output
09:12:19: Using bitmap image
09:12:20: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
09:12:20:   New Scene
09:12:20: Using text output
09:12:20: Using bitmap image
09:12:20: Using bitmap image
09:12:20: Using Window Capture
09:12:21: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
09:12:21:   New Scene
09:12:21: Using text output
09:12:21: Using bitmap image
09:13:12: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
09:13:12:   New Scene
09:13:12: Using text output
09:13:12: Using bitmap image
09:13:12: Using bitmap image
09:13:12: Using Window Capture
09:13:13: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
09:13:13:   New Scene
09:13:13: Using text output
09:13:13: Using bitmap image
09:13:45: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
09:13:45:   New Scene
09:13:45: Using graphics capture
09:14:01: Total frames rendered: 3362, number of frames that lagged: 1 (0.03%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
09:14:01: =====Stream End: 2013-05-15, 09:14:01=================================================
09:14:04: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-15, 09:14:04===============================================
09:14:04:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
09:14:04:   Base resolution: 1920x1200
09:14:04:   Output resolution: 1280x800
09:14:04: ------------------------------------------
09:14:04: Loading up D3D10...
09:14:04: Playback device Default
09:14:04: ------------------------------------------
09:14:04: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
09:14:04: ------------------------------------------
09:14:04: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
09:14:04: ------------------------------------------
09:14:04: Audio Encoding: AAC
09:14:04:     bitrate: 128
09:14:04: Using text output
09:14:04: Using bitmap image
09:14:04: Using custom x264 settings: "crf=22"
09:14:04: x264: CBR HRD requires constant bitrate
09:14:04: ------------------------------------------
09:14:04: Video Encoding: x264
09:14:04:     fps: 30
09:14:04:     width: 1280, height: 800
09:14:04:     preset: veryfast
09:14:04:     CBR: yes
09:14:04:     CFR: no
09:14:04:     max bitrate: 3512
09:14:04: ------------------------------------------
09:14:05: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
09:14:05:   Server selection: rtmp://live-dfw.justin.tv/app
09:14:07: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
09:14:07: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
09:15:56: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
09:15:56:   New Scene
09:15:56: Using graphics capture
09:15:56: SharedTexCapture hooked
09:18:40: RTMPPublisher::BufferedSend: Increasing socket send buffer to ISB 1048576
09:23:11: Total frames rendered: 16377, number of frames that lagged: 16 (0.10%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
09:23:11: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to loop exit
09:23:11: librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10035 (79 bytes)
09:23:11: librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10038 (42 bytes)
09:23:11: Number of times waited to send: 203, Waited for a total of 759310 bytes
09:23:11: Number of b-frames dropped: 524 (3.2%), Number of p-frames dropped: 739 (4.5%), Total 1263 (7.8%)
09:23:11: =====Stream End: 2013-05-15, 09:23:11=================================================
09:29:30: 
09:29:30: Profiler results:
09:29:30: 
09:29:30: ==============================================================
09:29:30: frame - [100%] [avg time: 2.823 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 85.3%] [unaccounted: 14.7%]
09:29:30: | scene->Preprocess - [28.8%] [avg time: 0.812 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
09:29:30: | video encoding and uploading - [56.5%] [avg time: 1.595 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 54.7%] [unaccounted: 1.81%]
09:29:30: | | CopyResource - [1.2%] [avg time: 0.034 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
09:29:30: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [1.03%] [avg time: 0.029 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
09:29:30: | | call to encoder - [51.8%] [avg time: 1.463 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
09:29:30: | | sending stuff out - [0.638%] [avg time: 0.018 ms] [avg calls per frame: 0]
09:29:30: ==============================================================
09:29:30:
```


----------



## Jim (May 16, 2013)

I'm not entirely sure this is really the right forum for this but I thank you for the information regardless.  Game capture does have to hook into the game so naturally it does have the possibility of being seen as something "bad", however if they updated it in their latest version then perhaps they fixed it themselves, not entirely sure.


----------

